# FBTs remind me of...



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Boglins.
Does anyone remember boglins? They were cool. I had two.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

They were crap.

Mini Boglins though....


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Hmm, I missed out on them!:lol2:

@Morgan: Loving the add- I've signed already!


----------

